# Canon EOS Utility application wont open



## HollBoy (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi. Hi. The software for my Canon EOS400D digital camera has, for no apparent reason, stopped working. Error message " EOS Utility - Application Cannot be Launched". Cant open from icon or root folder.
Tried uninstalling & reinstalling but same message.
Tried uninstalling, CCleaner & reinstalling but same message.
Checked WIA is on. It is.

Any ideas please - try & keep computer suggestions simple for me!!


----------

